# Wood rim washers



## snirt54 (Apr 28, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source for the washers used on wood rims? I haven't seen these for sale on ebay or anywhere else. My only source has been saving washers from warped rims that are beyond repair.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 28, 2013)

These guys got 'em, but they're a little different than the ones you depict ... not "toothy" like those.  But they seem to work great.

http://wheelfanatyk.bigcartel.com/category/spokes-nipples


----------



## filmonger (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Wood rims - washers*

Nice washers......unfortunately no one makes these anymore as far as i can tell - your best source for washers for wood rims is Ghisallo or CB Italia - Wheel Fanatyk ( http://www.wheelfanatyk.bigcartel.com ) have a selection as well. I quite like their low profile washers.

Best regards,

Will



snirt54 said:


> Does anyone know of a source for the washers used on wood rims? I haven't seen these for sale on ebay or anywhere else. My only source has been saving washers from warped rims that are beyond repair.


----------



## snirt54 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Ranger Dan and Filmonger for the information. It doesn't matter if they are a slightly different style as long as they work the same. I'll check out that website.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention that Wheel Fanatyk is offering custom cut straight-gauge Wheelsmith spokes for _*$.20 ea.!*_  An LBS here quoted me $1.85 ea. for factory cut versions of the same item.  (Just one of the several reasons my patronage of that particular LBS is rare.)


----------



## snirt54 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ranger Dan, that is a good price for spokes. I could save a lot of money on a wheel rebuild with spokes purchased there. Thanks for the information.

Drew


----------



## filmonger (Apr 29, 2013)

*wheelsmith*

Yea - I think Rick of wheel fanatyk is the brother of one of the former owners of wheelsmith.....he knows his stuff when it comes to building wooden wheels having represented Ghissalo for years. 



Ranger Dan said:


> I forgot to mention that Wheel Fanatyk is offering custom cut straight-gauge Wheelsmith spokes for _*$.20 ea.!*_  An LBS here quoted me $1.85 ea. for factory cut versions of the same item.  (Just one of the several reasons my patronage of that particular LBS is rare.)


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 29, 2013)

Ranger Dan said:


> I forgot to mention that Wheel Fanatyk is offering custom cut straight-gauge Wheelsmith spokes for _*$.20 ea.!*_  An LBS here quoted me $1.85 ea. for factory cut versions of the same item.  (Just one of the several reasons my patronage of that particular LBS is rare.)




I just noticed that when I was looking at the site, That's an amazing price!  I've had a bunch of wheel projects in mind but the fact that it would cost like $75 in spokes per wheelset has not made it feasible, now it is.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 29, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Yea - I think Rick of wheel fanatyk is the brother of one of the former owners of wheelsmith.....




Oh, that's cool; didn't know that.  His emails show a really personable guy.  Wheelsmith ... I remember their little ads in the back of bike magazines in the seventies, and how thrilling it was to finally get to see the shop in the nineties.  If you're ever near Palo Alto, I'd say it's a must-see.


----------



## olderthandirt (Apr 29, 2013)

*wheel washers*

i just use regular washers purchased at automotive fasteners no issues so far about 3.00 per hundred ,the fit in the rim recess perfectly and are a very close fit on the spoke nipple ,what more can you ask for ?


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2013)

I believe the "trim washers" Found at your local hardware could be similar solution to the spoke washers I received with my CB Italia wood rims. To be sure, take a nipple and know your wheel's spoke hole diameter when you go to the store. I usually carry a caliper with me when I do silly things like this. CB prescribes doubling the washers for installation and supplies double the amount with the nipples.


----------

